# embarrassing moments



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

first embarrassing moment with the cruze! 
so ive had my cruze for about 2 weeks now and was thinking of filling her up for the first time.
i park beside the pump and starting looking for a button, trigger, switch to open up the cap but i couldnt find one. after about 2-3 mins i just gave up and drove off while picking up a few weird looks

any1 else have similar experiences or embarrassing moments with the cruze?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hahaha, I did the same thing. I actually didn't have my car for a week and had a truck as a rental. I liked the truck so much that I totally forgot which side the fuel door was on my car. Looked like a total noob that had to pull around to the other side of the pump.

BTW, you push on the gas tank just to open it. In case you haven't figured that out now


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Push in the middle on the left hand side of the door ( as looking at it ). The hinge is a bit flimsy, I could totally see warping that hinge and having it not look right anymore.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Didn't do this with my Cruze, but I did rent a car once years ago that I never did figure out how to open the gas cap cover. Fortunately I had pre-paid for a "full" tank and didn't need to fill the car while I was renting it.

Over the years I have pulled into the wrong side of the pumps on occasion, however.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

ohhhhhhhhh so thats how its opened
i tried it but from fear of breaking the cap did not push hard enough and decided to go home and look at the manual first
stupid me


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

bahaha im glad I wasn't the only one. I spent a good 5 minutes before stepping out looking for the button that would pop it open.


I had an embarrassing moment of my own though, when I was leaving the dealership I accidentally had it on the manual mode (I drive an A/T ECO) and I heard the engine making wierd noises. When i looked down I felt so stupid haha.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

This 
And figuring how to put the car in reverse. Manual
Had to call up a buddy and he didn't know either. Lol
Honestly spent 15 min trying to figure it out. 
Sad


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> This
> And figuring how to put the car in reverse. Manual
> Had to call up a buddy and he didn't know either. Lol
> Honestly spent 15 min trying to figure it out.
> ...


Haha, my Saab had that collar to lift up too. Second nature for me. But it sure is funny to see other people confused by it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I had read the manual but I locked the car when I got out. Fortunately I figured it out. Also having driven a manual for years I didn't know about putting your foot on the brake to put it in gear. My manual predated having to push the clutch in to start.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Spent a great deal of time looking for the truck release button in the glove box.

Most embarrassing was in my Kia. Trying to look cool (kind of an oxymoron) and do a burn out. FAIL. All it did was lurch forward and hurt my neck.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> Over the years I have pulled into the wrong side of the pumps on occasion, however.


The Cruze(as well as many other new cars) have an arrow on the fuel gauge indicating which side the gas fill door is located.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Am I the only one who could not figure out how you were suppose to hang the gas cap on the inside of the gas door? I tried at least a dozen times & could never figure it out. Then one day common sense must have kicked in & I realized that little hook was for the cord that attaches the gas cap to the car, not the cap itself.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

spacedout said:


> The Cruze(as well as many other new cars) have an arrow on the fuel gauge indicating which side the gas fill door is located.


Pic, please!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

titan2782 said:


> Pic, please!


Just look at your fuel gauge on the dash, you will see it.


EDIT: you can see it on this link, the arrow on gauge points to passenger side of car. 
http://www.samarins.com/reviews/photos/cruze_2012_gauges.jpg


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Just look at your fuel gauge on the dash, you will see it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: you can see it on this link, the arrow on gauge points to passenger side of car.
> http://www.samarins.com/reviews/photos/cruze_2012_gauges.jpg


Never noticed that before!


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

never noticed that arrow either


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Am I the only one who could not figure out how you were suppose to hang the gas cap on the inside of the gas door? I tried at least a dozen times & could never figure it out. Then one day common sense must have kicked in & I realized that little hook was for the cord that attaches the gas cap to the car, not the cap itself.


and



> The Cruze(as well as many other new cars) have an arrow on the fuel gauge indicating which side the gas fill door is located.











Mind. Blown.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Most embarrassing was in my Kia. Trying to look cool (kind of an oxymoron) and do a burn out. FAIL. All it did was lurch forward and hurt my neck.


Hey, your Kia does more than any of my other cars did then unless I dropped the clutch on them at 3,000 RPM. Even the Volvo just made angry grumbly noises if you floored it from a stop. No bottom end at all without the turbo. Now after 20? yessssss.





Ignore my comment...just testing out a repaired transmission solenoid :smile:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I pulled up to the wrong side of the pump the first few times- every other vehicle I've driven except one has it on the driver's side. Not sure why they deviated here. My mom's MKX has the little hook for the gas cap, so I already knew about that.

Most embarrassing though, I'm not sure. I just get in and cruze


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

MjC said:


> first embarrassing moment with the cruze!
> so ive had my cruze for about 2 weeks now and was thinking of filling her up for the first time.
> i park beside the pump and starting looking for a button, trigger, switch to open up the cap but i couldnt find one. after about 2-3 mins i just gave up and drove off while picking up a few weird looks
> 
> any1 else have similar experiences or embarrassing moments with the cruze?



Sigh, the memories... Reminds me of one of my first threads. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/17-off-topic-discussion/4958-noob-story.html











I am a disappoint.






spacedout said:


> Am I the only one who could not figure out how you were suppose to hang the gas cap on the inside of the gas door? I tried at least a dozen times & could never figure it out. Then one day common sense must have kicked in & I realized that little hook was for the cord that attaches the gas cap to the car, not the cap itself.


I shake my head at every fill up. Couldn't have just added the holder on the gas door like every other car, we have to hang the cord on a tiny little hook.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mick said:


> I shake my head at every fill up. Couldn't have just added the holder on the gas door like every other car, we have to hang the cord on a tiny little hook.


That's odd, my diesel Cruze has a nice plate with a semi-circle out of it that the end of the fuel cap fits into nicely. I'll take a picture when I remember.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I never thought about hanging the gas cap on something...is there really something there? I've always been a dangler I guess


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I must say the opening the gas door the very first time threw me also!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Pics:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

All four of my present vehicles have the gas tank filler on the right hand side, so quite accustomed to it. Maybe not such a bad idea with those high curbs under the pumps, if you park too close, can't even open your door.

04 Cavalier's gas filler door had to use your left hand finger nails to open that door to gain access to the fuel tank cap, I assumed the Cruze was the same way. Try it, pulls open quite easily. One day I accidentally bumped that door and learned it was exactly like an alternate push button switch, just press on the left end then it pops open.

Several of the cabinet doors in my home are that way, no handles, throws guest for a loop, how to you open the door, just press on it, pops open, so not a new idea. Motorhome has key locks on the filler doors, wish at times the Cruze had the same thing. That little strap on the gas cap is nice, wish my other vehicles had that, where do you put the gas cap when filling the tank?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

grs1961 said:


> Pics:
> View attachment 10226
> View attachment 10227


I prefer this to the hook for the cable we have here.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

what im used to is just holding my cap while i fill up lol, i guess the cord is to prevent people from forgetting to recap


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

MjC said:


> ohhhhhhhhh so thats how its opened
> i tried it but from fear of breaking the cap did not push hard enough and decided to go home and look at the manual first
> stupid me


This is something that bothers me with the Cruze and the Malibu that I had. The Malibu gas door opened the same way as the Cruze - you push on the door to open it. I just can't figure out why they didn't include a locking fuel door with a fuel release button. Some gas station attendants don't know how to open the door. They ask me to push the fuel release button and I have to tell them to push on the door to open it.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Richard said:


> Some gas station attendants don't know how to open the door..


The Cruze is awesome, but even it can't time travel. So how is it that you're living in the 50's?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> The Cruze is awesome, but even it can't time travel. So how is it that you're living in the 50's?


For that you need a DeLorean.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

titan2782 said:


> The Cruze is awesome, but even it can't time travel. So how is it that you're living in the 50's?


Maybe he lives in one of those nanny states( New Jersey or Oregon)that think its takes a degree to pump gasoline?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Last time I had my tank filled in Oregon, the attendant broke my cap door, didn't catch that until I filled up at the next out of that state where you do it yourself.

Needless to say, I was upset, certainly not a degree is a requirement, but they do take an IQ test. Anything above a 2, you fail to become a gas station attendant.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

NickD said:


> Needless to say, I was upset, certainly not a degree is a requirement, but they do take an IQ test. Anything above a 2, you fail to become a gas station attendant.


It's a real shame too, because it seems like that used to be a respectable job. But then that's when they were happy to wash your window, check your oil, etc. too.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Was wondering how do you clean your windshield, check your fluids, and tires when holding a gas cap in your hand.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had the same thought. My gas cap cord isn't long enough for me to clean my windows or check for other issues. I would like to be able to sit the cap in a holder in the cover so it doesn't bump against the paint.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> Pics:
> View attachment 10226
> View attachment 10227


That would be nice.


----------



## markcanderwich (Jan 31, 2013)

Lolzz.... It happened with me also... very very embarrassed moment to me too.... I had HONDA CIVIC that time...
and for ur car its on left hand side,push the gas tank..!!!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> I would like to be able to sit the cap in a holder in the cover so it doesn't bump against the paint.


I would love a normal gas cap holder in the door, but once I figured out that little hook inside the door was for the cord the cap is attached to it works ok. Honestly I think I filled up at least 40times before I figured it out, I kept trying in vein to hang the **** cap on that hook.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

I still drive up to the wrong side of the gas tank and ive known the arrow trick on the gas gauge since i started driving 4 years ago. But lately i have been looking at my gauge as im pulling into the station so i remember its on the passenger side.


----------

